# Adjusting Brace Height?



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*brace height*

Take one end off, twist it in the required direction to shorten the string. It will short both ends by it's self-magic! Put it back on and shoot until you smile.:shade:


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Do what scriv says - but also go ahead and invest in a good set of nocking pliers. Mine have a nock "remover" which comes in handy. I have a tied on nocking point (not metal) so I use my pliers mostly for lesson bows. Also, if you don't already have one - get a good (metal) bow square and keep in in your quiver so you can check your brace height and nocking point regularly.
Good luck


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

If you have the time I suggest tying on your nocks...less weight on the string give you more speed BUT you do change the tune on the spine of your arrows. Bonus is no more nock plyers...just need a razor blade to cut off nocks when they are in the wrong spot.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Suggest you check out this site for a great discussion on Brace Height and many other archery mechanics topics.



http://www.tap46home.plus.com/mechanics/


----------



## tfilemyr (Jan 23, 2009)

*direction of serving = twist*

If you can try and determine what direction the serving was put on (left helical vs right helical) and twist the string so that it tightens the serving. Otherwise if you twist enough times you may loosen the serving or even have it unravel.


----------

